# Sciatica..... I had no idea it could be this painful.



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2020)

The only other time I had it I did some stretches as shown on google. 24 hours later it was gone.
Not this time. Done all the stretches but that just aggrevates it.
I have been fighting a bad back since October and last Wednesday I thought I had cracked it and managed 9 holes of golf.
During the night I woke with sciatic pains which gained in strength. Yesterday I couldn't sit. Went to bed and found I couldn't lie down without bad pain......I hardly slept.
The pain starts top of my left thigh, goes down the back of my thigh then jumps to the front of the calf and then to the ankle area. It alternates between constant to throbbing.
The only relief I get is standing with my weight on the right leg.
Tried to get in a physio today but no joy.
Ibuprofen and Paracetamol have little effect. My next dose will be paracetamol plus Codiene.
Any suggestions.....this is really hurting and I cant get relief


----------



## Venod (18 Jan 2020)

I had my first (hope its the last) bout of Sciatica last year, two months off the bike, Ibuprofen and Paracetamol did nothing for me, so the wife phoned NHS direct (I think) for advice on stronger painkillers, they actualy sent a Paramedic out, I was in bed and couldn't find a comfortable position, he spoke to my surgery and they prescibed Cocodomol which worked but gave me terrible constipation, I did visit a Chiropractor who did a bit of manipulation but the healing process was well on the way by then, he told me the pain in the lower leg would be the last to go, which it was.

I am now on a daily routine of stretching to try and prevent a repeat, I was stood up on one leg putting a sock on the other when something twinged in my back that caused it.

I have no advice to ease the pain but I hope it soon disapears for you as I know how bad it can be, just be aware of the Codeine and constipation.


----------



## sleuthey (18 Jan 2020)

I suggest you consider spending £40 on an osteopath. They will be able to tell you whether you have Sciatica (chronic condition) or piriformis syndrome (acute condition). Hopefully it's the latter and if it is then you need to massage it with these and do cow face yoga stretch tilting your back as far forward as possible(after manipulation)

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00CCPNDWI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_x2ViEbKHE398Q


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2020)

Had it twice down each leg. Last time two years ago after stupidly doing heavy lifting. Never felt pain like it. On my hands and knees in tears. Took two weeks for the worst of the pain to ease, but I am left with areas of numbness down my leg and outside of the foot that has never gone away. I’m convinced that my legs have also lost strength. Really don’t fancy back surgery so just put up with it and try and be careful not to aggravate it too much these days.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> I had my first (hope its the last) bout of Sciatica last year, two months of the bike, Ibuprofen and Paracetamol did nothing for me, so the wife phoned NHS direct (I think) for advice on stronger painkillers, they actualy sent a Paramedic out, I was in bed and couldn't find a comfortable position, he spoke to my surgery and they prescibed Cocodomol which worked but gave me terrible constipation, I did visit a Chiropractor who did a bit of manipulation but the healing process was well on the way by then, he told me the pain in the lower leg would be the last to go, which it was.
> 
> I am now on a daily routine of stretching to try and prevent a repeat, I was stood up on one leg putting a sock on the other when something twinged in my back that caused it.
> 
> I have no advice to ease the pain but I hope it soon disapears for you as I know how bad it can be, just be aware of the Codeine and constipation.


A neighbour suggested I go to out patients at the hospital and I may resort to that.
If I can get through tomorrow with the Codeine I will try the physio on Monday.
I agree, constipation is not nice..... but right now I think I would trade it.
Quick story.
After my cancer op they gave me various pain killers and I was REALLY constipated and in pain from that. The nurse said "I will give you an enema but it will have to be here on the ward"
I said "you can give it me on the car park if you want, I really dont care"
The enima worked and life was good


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2020)

sleuthey said:


> I suggest you consider spending £40 on an osteopath. They will be able to tell you whether you have Sciatica (chronic condition) or piriformis syndrome (acute condition). Hopefully it's the latter and if it is then you need to massage it with these and do cow face yoga stretch tilting your back as far forward as possible(after manipulation)
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00CCPNDWI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_x2ViEbKHE398Q



Thanks, I have one of those and have been using it for the bad back.
If it persists till Monday I will certainly seek treatment.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Had it twice down each leg. Last time two years ago after stupidly doing heavy lifting. Never felt pain like it. On my hands and knees in tears. Took two weeks for the worst of the pain to ease, but I am left with areas of numbness down my leg and outside of the foot that has never gone away. I’m convinced that my legs have also lost strength. Really don’t fancy back surgery so just put up with it and try and be careful not to aggravate it too much these days.


And you still run every day. I am impressed.


----------



## Edwardoka (18 Jan 2020)

You have my sympathies.

Had a sudden onset a couple of years ago, down the right leg. Left me functionally bedridden for 2 months and needing a walking stick for the most basic tasks. Couldn't sit for long at all, and when I did it felt like my leg was being wrenched off when I tried to stand up.
As Mo said, I've never known pain like it - I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.
Co-codamol was the only thing that could come close to the pain but even it barely took the edge off. As mentioned above, co-codamol has certain side effects.

Eventually it slowly faded away on its own and once I was recovered enough stretches helped, but I still get occasional twinges.

I swore after that that I would never take my mobility for granted ever again.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> You have my sympathies.
> 
> Had a sudden onset a couple of years ago, down the right leg. Left me functionally bedridden for 2 months and needing a walking stick for the most basic tasks. Couldn't sit for long at all, and when I did it felt like my leg was being wrenched off when I tried to stand up.
> As Mo said, I've never known pain like it - I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.
> ...


Yes, its a shock isn't it. When I have heard of people getting it I assumed it was a sort of mild pain that would go away. But its relentless. It seems to grip your leg in a vice.
I know better now


----------



## pawl (18 Jan 2020)

I had a similar experience some year’s ago.I was admitted to hospital and at that time had a Milogram not a pleasant experience.Probably it is now done by a scan.Result was prolapsed L3 and L 4 discs.surgery was suggested A nurse who I had worked with on the Nuro ward advised only accept as a last resort.
and see an Osteopath.I was given an epidural injection which gave some relief

Consultaed an Osteopath.After four treatments I was pain free.I still get some back aches and am careful about posture weight and lifting any thing heavy. I stretch regularly and exercise with a elastic exercises band.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2020)

Hot water bottle, then gentle stretching may help
Presume you have no red flags with bladder and bowel dysfunction


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> And you still run every day. I am impressed.


I've packed it in again. I think it was making it worse. Going to stick with walking and cycling now.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> Hot water bottle, then gentle stretching may help
> Presume you have no red flags with bladder and bowel dysfunction


No......bowel and bladder are in super form
Problem with water bottle............where do you put it. my leg is** on fire from the thigh to the ankle.
I will add a note to that. **About 30 minutes ago I felt a strange sensation. It was as though the pain fell/drifted out of the bottom of my leg. It still hurts at the thigh and lower leg when I stand but I am now sitting with only slight pain. I have not had pain killers since mid morning.
Could it clear "just like that"??? for 3 days I have been totally crippled and had very little sleep for 2 nights but it seems to be easing up. I really hope its not a false alarm.


----------



## Smudge (18 Jan 2020)

My sciatica started about 2.5 years ago in the left leg, then i started getting it in both legs. Numerous visits to doctors who just kept telling me it will sort itself out, and have had physio, Gabapentin and Amitriptyline. None of which worked at all.
Finally saw musculoskeletal specialist and got sent for MRI in 2018 where i was told it was ageing in the spine with Foraminal Stenosis. Saw a spinal surgeon who said he didn't think surgery was an answer due to low chance of success in curing it and high risk of either making it worse or risk of even worse complications.
Been on constant painkillers ever since, Co-codamol, Tramadol and anti inflammatories.
Now i'm getting severe lower back pain with it, made worse when i walk, cycle or doing any activities.
I was sent for another MRI scan only last week and am due to see specialist again on 27th of this month to hopefully find out WTF is going on.

OP, i hope you have more success in getting it fixed than i have and many people suffer nerve pain only for it to cure itself after a while. But sometimes you just cant beat the effects of ageing and a lifetime of manual work.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The only other time I had it I did some stretches as shown on google. 24 hours later it was gone.
> Not this time. Done all the stretches but that just aggrevates it.
> I have been fighting a bad back since October and last Wednesday I thought I had cracked it and managed 9 holes of golf.
> During the night I woke with sciatic pains which gained in strength. Yesterday I couldn't sit. Went to bed and found I couldn't lie down without bad pain......I hardly slept.
> ...


It’s God’s way of telling you to give-up Golf....


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> It’s God’s way of telling you to give-up Golf....


HaHa
I think the fact I now play off 29 and am lucky to get round in less than 100 is also God telling me to forget it.


----------



## Dave7 (18 Jan 2020)

Smudge said:


> My sciatica started about 2.5 years ago in the left leg, then i started getting it in both legs. Numerous visits to doctors who just kept telling me it will sort itself out, and have had physio, Gabapentin and Amitriptyline. None of which worked at all.
> Finally saw musculoskeletal specialist and got sent for MRI in 2018 where i was told it was ageing in the spine with Foraminal Stenosis. Saw a spinal surgeon who said he didn't think surgery was an answer due to low chance of success in curing it and high risk of either making it worse or risk of even worse complications.
> Been on constant painkillers ever since, Co-codamol, Tramadol and anti inflammatories.
> Now i'm getting severe lower back pain with it, made worse when i walk, cycle or doing any activities.
> ...


Good grief......you have been through it. That sounds terrible.
I damaged my back at work 50+ years ago. Lots of problems over the years including being paralysed for a short while......but mine has got better over later years.
My thoughts are with you Smudge.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> No......bowel and bladder are in super form
> Problem with water bottle............where do you put it. my leg is** on fire from the thigh to the ankle.
> I will add a note to that. **About 30 minutes ago I felt a strange sensation. It was as though the pain fell/drifted out of the bottom of my leg. It still hurts at the thigh and lower leg when I stand but I am now sitting with only slight pain. I have not had pain killers since mid morning.
> Could it clear "just like that"??? for 3 days I have been totally crippled and had very little sleep for 2 nights but it seems to be easing up. I really hope its not a false alarm.


Lower back or buttock, where the nerve is likely impacted


----------



## Smudge (18 Jan 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Good grief......you have been through it. That sounds terrible.
> I damaged my back at work 50+ years ago. Lots of problems over the years including being paralysed for a short while......but mine has got better over later years.
> My thoughts are with you Smudge.



The worse thing about back pain or nerve pain, is having to suffer in silence about it. People who haven't suffered it, simply don't get how bad it can be. So its pointless even mentioning it to people.


----------



## Rocky (18 Jan 2020)

I'm sorry to hear this @Dave7 ..... I know exactly what you are going through. I had exactly the same thing happen to my back in October. I got a referral from my GP to see a spine surgeon, who ordered an MRI scan. It turns out I had herniated a disk between my L4 and L5 vertebrae and this was pressing on my sciatic nerve. It was explained that the inside of a disk is like crab meat and when injured my back, it oozed out and squashed the nerves in my spine. Apparently in some cases, the 'crab meat' dries out and stops pressing but other cases need (a keyhole) operation to clear it away. After about three months my symptoms have pretty much subsided - I've been swimming and walking (plus doing a little cycling on my Brompton - which is the most comfortable bike).

I'd make an appointment to see the GP asap. Perhaps get a referral to a back specialist. If the pain is as bad as I think it is - you should be treated as an emergency. You have my sympathies - it is a nasty condition.


----------



## kingrollo (18 Jan 2020)

Take as many painkillers as you safely can to get rid of the pain.
Just pay the cash for a physio or osteopath.

As things get easier - start stretching and core excercises.

Get to your gp - as if things don't improve you will need to push for an MRI

Probably not appropriate at the point - but I have found a tens well worth £30.


----------



## Dave7 (2 Feb 2020)

Just an update on the sciatica.
The pain eventually went......took about 10 days though BUT it has left me with a partially numb leg. Can't walk far and have to 'throw' my left leg. I lose balance as I sometimes forget it is weak.
I have done regular stretches but to no avail so tomorrow I will try the physio again.
I know I'm a whimp but I (like most on here) have been active all my life and hate being incapacitated


----------



## Mark pallister (2 Feb 2020)

Dave7 said:


> The only other time I had it I did some stretches as shown on google. 24 hours later it was gone.
> Not this time. Done all the stretches but that just aggrevates it.
> I have been fighting a bad back since October and last Wednesday I thought I had cracked it and managed 9 holes of golf.
> During the night I woke with sciatic pains which gained in strength. Yesterday I couldn't sit. Went to bed and found I couldn't lie down without bad pain......I hardly slept.
> ...


Usually when I get sciatica it means my backs on the mend ,agree it’s incredibly painful 
regular cycling at high cadence and plenty of stretches seems to have cured mine


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2020)

I had sciatica strike in my 30's. I bent over to empty the dishwasher, WHAM! Felt like mid been stabbed in the buttock, never known pain like it before or since. Took me about half hour to manoeuvre myself to a chair.

It kept troubling me and in the end the doctor at work referred me to a physio. He told my that people rarely had exactly symmetrical pelvis' (pelvii?) and as a result the sciatic nerve was sometimes in fractionally the ever so slightly wrong position, hence the problem.

Sure enough, he could detect a slight difference in my pelvis and over the course of several sessions he was able to manipulate the sciatic nerve to a fractionally different position. The sessions hurt like holy hell, but he was able to fix me. Other than occasional slight twinges he cured me completely.

So my advice is to find a good physio. And good luck.


----------



## gavroche (2 Feb 2020)

I had it a few years ago. The pain is unbelievable and constant. I couldn't even sit in the car when my wife drove me to the doctor's surgery. This is an experience I don't wish to repeat.


----------



## Smudge (2 Feb 2020)

The nerve pain in my leg, buttock and lower back pain is getting worse. I was sent for another spine MRI scan a few weeks back with a follow up appointment with the specialist. They still cant see anything specific on the scan, apart from ageing wear & tear and foraminal stenosis.
Started a drug i haven't yet tried a week ago, Duloxetine, but it was making me spaced out as bad as Amitriptyline did, no sleep or appetite as well. Couldn't cope with those side effects, so dose was halved. But while side effects are less, it doesn't seem to be doing feck all for the pain. But gonna stick with it out of hope that it might start working.
Luckily, its mainly walking and standing it affects and not so much cycling.


----------



## Jimidh (2 Feb 2020)

I had a this a few years back and it’s awful.

I found using a Tens machine gave me more relief than traditional analgesics. Worth giving it a try.


----------



## Mark pallister (2 Feb 2020)

Smudge said:


> The nerve pain in my leg, buttock and lower back pain is getting worse. I was sent for another spine MRI scan a few weeks back with a follow up appointment with the specialist. They still cant see anything specific on the scan, apart from ageing wear & tear and foraminal stenosis.
> Started a drug i haven't yet tried a week ago, Duloxetine, but it was making me spaced out as bad as Amitriptyline did, no sleep or appetite as well. Couldn't cope with those side effects, so dose was halved. But while side effects are less, it doesn't seem to be doing feck all for the pain. But gonna stick with it out of hope that it might start working.
> Luckily, its mainly walking and standing it affects and not so much cycling.


Good luck 👍🏻


----------



## dodgy (2 Feb 2020)

Wondering if cyclists are more susceptible to sciatica than the general population?

Anyway, I woke up one morning in May 2019 with crippling back pain and a few days later, sciatica (usual left thigh pain). No gradual introduction to the pain, literally the day before I was fine and ever since the next morning I've been suffering with it.

Lately it's started to improve, I've been very careful on hydration. Since I made a conscious effort to be fully hydrated (according to frequently published medical guidance) my condition has improved.

I've had an MRI, physio (I didn't respond to physio) and also the usual naproxen and diazepan for pain management. But it was increasing my water intake that seems to have helped the most. Of course, that could just be a coincidence, my back might have started to improve anyway. I'll never know.

My sciatica was usually made worse by cycling, which was a big psychological blow to me, cycling has been a lifelong passion for me and something I intended to spend even more time to doing in retirement.

Lastly, stretching and yoga seems to help, check out Adrien on Youtube, maybe you have somewhere in the house with an internet connection where you can follow along with her virtual classes? https://www.youtube.com/user/yogawithadriene


----------



## kynikos (2 Feb 2020)

I used to get sciatica form time to time and nothing I tried shifted it other than the passage of time. Until, that is, I tried acupuncture. First session gave an instant improvement and since the second I've not had it again in 15 years. Worth a try if other remedies are not working.


----------



## Dave7 (3 Feb 2020)

kynikos said:


> I used to get sciatica form time to time and nothing I tried shifted it other than the passage of time. Until, that is, I tried acupuncture. First session gave an instant improvement and since the second I've not had it again in 15 years. Worth a try if other remedies are not working.


Interesting......this physio does acupuncture
so I can ask him.
Strangely it 'feels' much better this morning. I am going to try a short walk to test it out.
I also have one of those Novosonic pulse things so will try that. I got it for a muscle problem but it may help. Should have tried it 2 weeks ago really


----------



## DCBassman (3 Feb 2020)

I would never have put myself through 4, soon to be 5 lots of spinal surgery but for the pain levels sciatica can inflict. The first three made it steadily worse due to incompetence, thereafter, all good.
No 4 op still perfect, no 5 op due to other bits of spine turning to cheese and causing occasional bouts, plus other complications.


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2020)

Touch wood, I've only ever had one bad bout of it, many years ago, and could hardly walk. I've had the 'kicked in the buttock' feeling since breaking my spine, but that cleared up. I can understand how bad sciatica must be after I fractured my spine, the pain was incredible.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Feb 2020)

fossyant said:


> Touch wood, I've only ever had one bad bout of it, many years ago, and could hardly walk. I've had the 'kicked in the buttock' feeling since breaking my spine, but that cleared up. I can understand how bad sciatica must be after I fractured my spine, the pain was incredible.


In trying to describe one aspect if it: like someone reaching deep into your buttock with long needle-nose pliers, grabbing hold of the nerves, and twisting. And not letting go.


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2020)

The kicked in the buttock was just a longer running side effect of the broken back - rather dull pain, but when I broke my spine and the muscles spasmed, I'd have hapily died - the pain was that bad (before I was morphined, diazapamed, ibuprofened and parecetemoled out of my head). 

I work with a lot of folk with back trouble and some are 'young'. I'm very lucky mine has settled to not much more than getting a bit stiff and sore if I over-do it.


----------



## vickster (3 Feb 2020)

Back pain often due to muscle spasm, acupuncture can help, along with heat and stretching and paying attention to posture 

I had shocking sciatica due to a slipped disc all down one leg, had to have surgery. Back of leg still numb, that was over 25 years ago!


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Feb 2020)

Nasty thing. Wouldn't wish the pain on anybody. I used to get it at least a few times a year when the temperature outside would drop. A couple of times its been so painful that it's rendered me absolutely out of service and I'd be forced to take a week off work as getting out of bed and walking down stairs would take me near 20mins as each step would feel like I was stepping on broken glass. Excruciating pain. 

Ibruprofen and other painkillers tended to make things worse like light and noise sensitivity when you have a migraine or being extremely hungover. 

I haven't had it for a few years (knock on wood.. ) thankfully. But I think i can partially attribute it to being fairly active at my local gym.

So I can't offer up any solid suggestions to numb the pain or miracle cures but only what worked for me... Just stay active.

Hopefully you won't have to put up with it for long. Keep warm and stay active.


----------



## ozboz (4 Feb 2020)

Sympathy’s from me to , 
I had it in the early nineties , it came as a side effect or due to a compressed disc in lower back , I’d never know anything like it , the disc hurt when I moved around , the sciatica was all the time and seemed worse at night , it didn’t take much in the way of pain killers , but one thing I did do is lie on the floor in the evenings with a hot water bottle under my lower back for a good few hours , for weeks , eventually it went away , I did do the stretching also, but the best thing that happened to sort it all back and sciatica was seeing a Feldenkraise practitioner, bloody amazing ! Best 40 sobs I ever spent !


----------



## vickster (4 Feb 2020)

ozboz said:


> Sympathy’s from me to ,
> I had it in the early nineties , it came as a side effect or due to a compressed disc in lower back , I’d never know anything like it , the disc hurt when I moved around , the sciatica was all the time and seemed worse at night , it didn’t take much in the way of pain killers , but one thing I did do is lie on the floor in the evenings with a hot water bottle under my lower back for a good few hours , for weeks , eventually it went away , I did do the stretching also, but the best thing that happened to sort it all back and sciatica was seeing a Feldenkraise practitioner, bloody amazing ! Best 40 sobs I ever spent !


Do you mean sovs or was it very painful?!!


----------

